# Exploding Animal Flesh!!



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes you heard right, dateline Small Hamlet in the Old Dominion. Large package delivered early afternoon O5/04/06, contents detonate leaving dead animal flesh from one end of porch to other. Yes thats right, DEAD ANIMAL FLESH!!.. Oh the HUMANITY! There were Venizon, turkey, pheasant, antelope, buffalo, kangaroo, ostrich, elk and 2 kinds of gator. 

SEE!!!!



There were muggs and shot glasses and cigars in glass tubes, napkins. All kinds of goodies from the great state of Texas!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Kewl arse muggs!!! 

SEE!!!!



Boli new blend Tubos! Awesome!!



Aren't they purrty??


Completely over the top Warhorse!!!! Thank you so much Stacey!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Awesome bomb Stacey!!! I LOVE ANIMAL FLESH.......GRRR!!!
Congrats FLoyds!!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow! Things really are bigger in Texas! Great hit Stacey on a great BOTL.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

holy crap Stacey!!! That is a hit! awesome:w 


Congrats!!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats guys. Nice hit Stacey!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

absolutely awesome strike Stacey!! wow! cool arse sticks ... and nice cigars too!!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice hit!!

I hope Frank enjoys all that meat!! That should give him something to snack on while he's cleanin' up the place for the missus!

:r


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Wasn't sure I wanted to see pictures of "Exploding Animal Flesh" so I held my nose and looked  

Glad I did, sweet hit Stacey. Enjoy that meat Frank


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great hit Stacey. Its making me hungry.

Enjoy the meat and cigars Frank !


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I've notified PETA...

Nice hit, Warhorse! I'm especially impressed with the two kinds of gator meat. Wanted to make sure you covered all the bases, huh?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh yeah almost forgot, we'd never had cajun gator, so we recruited a guinea pig. Enter JT, he's gullible enough. So we tried it on him and he whined its to spicy. :r Anita took a bite and I devoured the rest of it in 3 shakes of err ahem something that goes here that I don't remember!! Well anywhoo heres JT. Stacey this was awesome bro..










Closeup of said flesh As held by the lovely and talented girly feller JT..


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Yeowch! Nice hit Stacey!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Damn, Frank just got his ass handed to him!!! You gonna take that kind of abuse?! 

Nice hit Stacey!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Awesome hit Stacey! And I knew about it all along..ha ha Frank. Enjoy!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> Damn, Frank just got his ass handed to him!!! You gonna take that kind of abuse?!
> 
> Nice hit Stacey!


WGACA Jeff... Rusty wheels, they be a turning..


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> Awesome hit Stacey! And I knew about it all along..ha ha Frank. Enjoy!


Bastage!!!!


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

I havent seen a hit like that since Cheech and Chong!!!!!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome hit Stacey ! Good target !!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice bomb ther Stacy. To an awesome deserving couple. WTG bud.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

Helluva hit, Stacey!!! I think I have been de-throned as the mad bomber!! The King is dead, long live the King!!

I would say "Enjoy the goodies, Justus League", but it appears you already are!!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Well you 2 deserve it. Ya guys do a lot around here. Part of what makes this place the fun place it is. 


Be scared of the venison fire. Some times they go a little over kill on the hot.  And shame on ya using JT as the royal food tester. 


And no way Cliff I aint even close. 




Stacey


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

That is the most amazing bomb I've seen in a while, and it gives me an evil idea for my extra deer meat after shotgun and bow season.


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Good job Stacey......Sweet bomb:w!
Adam


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

catfishm2 said:


> Awesome hit Stacey! And I knew about it all along..ha ha Frank. Enjoy!


Same here... it's even better than he described 

Nice job Stacey... you gotta keep them older folks down :SM


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Awesome hit Stacey! And I knew about it all along..ha ha Frank. Enjoy!


Save a cigar for him and make him eat the Vinison Fire he earned it 

Stacey


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

sspolv said:


> Yeowch! Nice hit Stacey!


Poking your head out the gopher hole???????????? Where did I put my rifle.



Stacey


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

WTG Stacey nice hit. On a very deserving group of folks!!!

CBF:w


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

floydp said:


> WGACA Jeff... Rusty wheels, they be a turning..


WGACA

*W*e *G*ot *A* *C*abin *A*gain Jeff .................Oh that is just toooo broke back for me.

Stacey


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Congrats Justuses!!! Looks like the late night chatter handed it to you big time. Well done Stacey!!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Nice hit Stacey!

Get'em!

ATL


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

WTG sleepless in Texas, very nice hit.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

HOLY HELL!

Awesome bomb Stacey! Nice job devastating those two, they surely deserved it.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Don't mess with Texas?


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

OK, this isn't funny! That's not a 'HIT' but a 'SMACK-DOWN'!!

It seems my dreams of ever being a 'Big Player' here are the same as my chances of being a 'Big Leaguer' in baseball, or Middle Linebacker for the Chi.-Town Bears. Even if I had the funds for that kind of strike, I sure don't have the imagination... Way to go Warhorse545  

VinnDog
:tpd:


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

:dr


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Awesome and tasty! Enjoy 'em JL, they look good!

A great hit Stacey. WTG!

:ms NCRM


----------

